

App Container and the Open Container Project - donaldguy
https://coreos.com/blog/app-container-and-the-open-container-project/

======
vruiz
This is really good news. Competition is good but competition within
compatible standards is much better for everyone, specially for us the user.

~~~
vruiz
> work with any container runtime (like Docker, rkt, Kurma, or Jetpack)

Just noticed how they are not linking Docker, I guess there are still some
frictions :)

------
mpana
I hope this does not play out as the vm specs did before. I still cant get OVF
to work consistently across any of the supported hypervisors

